# Does anyone know about GoChina domains?



## d.a.s. (Feb 23, 2009)

I recently registered a domain name with go daddy and have just transferred the nameserver over to my host monster account for hosting. 

When I did this, hostmonster told me that the domain name was registered with gochina domains, not go daddy! I looked at the go china website (www.gochinadomains.com) and it has some hallmarks of the go daddy site, but there appears to be no solid affiliation.

Does anybody know why this may have occured? Should I be at all concerned by this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think gochinadomains is just the name that GoDaddy trades under in that region


----------



## d.a.s. (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope you're right Rodney! 

I forgot to mention that I already have another domain registered with godaddy and it shows up in host monster saying it was registered with go daddy as you would expect. That is what caused patricular concern for me. Perhaps this go china dealie has just been a recent change and the old one is yet to be updated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you look up the whois info for gochinadomains, it shows the owner as Godaddy, Inc: Gochinadomains.com - Go China Domains

Are you able to login to Godaddy and manage the domain (contacts, nameservers, etc)?


----------



## d.a.s. (Feb 23, 2009)

You're a legend Rodney, I hadn't even thought to check either of these things! Everything is ok!


----------

